
Navy cover-up of Afghan ‘sex slaves’ - jnagro
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/checkpoint/wp/2016/09/01/navy-analysis-found-that-a-marines-case-would-draw-attention-to-afghan-sex-slaves/
======
jnagro
"The documents, filed Tuesday in a lawsuit by Brezler against the Navy
Department and Marine Corps, also show that Marine and Navy officials in
Afghanistan were aware in 2012 of allegations of abuse against children by the
Afghan police chief but that the chief was allowed to keep his position in
Helmand province anyway. This became a major issue after a teenage boy who
worked for the chief — and allegedly was abused by him — opened fire on a U.S.
base Aug. 10, 2012, killing three Marines and badly wounding a fourth."

